# the black madonna of montserrat



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay needless to says i love this stuff, i order the cd on naxos since im so cheap, i hope it's a good version, critic says it's a 5 start out of 5 on amazon should i trust them, i dont care i order the cd the critic win my heart and soul, did you guys heard this works there are many edition of the monastary of Montserrat music.

It look and most sound awesome all do there is more expensive edition of this thee non naxos brewed, do you guys have an opinion on this master work.


:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've quite enjoyed all of the medieval music recordings I've purchased from Naxos. This one certainly seems to have garnered consistent positive reviews.


----------

